# Any Albertans?



## EMT03 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey there, I am looking for people in Alberta to perhaps start up a little mini-support group with each other!


----------



## smitten (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello, I dont know how long ago you posted this message but I am from Alberta. I think it would be great to start a little support group. I am fairly new to IBS and I need lots of help!melin###hotmail.com


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm from Edmonton


----------



## sgammond (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey all, I'm from Fort Saskatchewan. I think I'm the only one here with irritable bowel syndrome.haha.. probably not


----------

